# Ultimate Beginner Setup



## Guest

Hello~
This is my first post here on snowboardingforum.com and I wanted to preface my intentions. My girlfriend of 3 years is a self proclaimed great snowboarder. Up until now I have only been skiing, but I wanted to give snowboarding a try. I was hoping to cash in on the sales that should be taking place at the end of this season? The question I wanted to pose was the following: 

What setup (board, boots, bindings) would be considered respectable for lets say $600-$800? I am 5'10" tall and weigh ~165lbs. I wear a size 10.5 shoe (if that matters). I was hoping to get some responses from those who know and I appreciate the time and energy invested in your responses. Please let me know if I need to provide any additional information for consideration.


----------



## Guest

I heard good things about KIRKWOOD...


----------



## Guest

why would u get an $800 setup when your just starting?

get a package because you can usually get a good deal on them and try snowboarding out first before you go all out.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

first of all rent, before u even think about getting into this sport
i have been doing it for years, but tell u what, i kick myself in the butt for some days not bringing my sticks out aka (ski's)

get a 158 minimum and go up to a 164, but first rent, and i would take a lesson

u know how i learned, i followed my professional friends down the mountain on a 3ft of fresh sierra powder, but that was over 15 years ago


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the advice. I have been snowboarding twice before and yes, the next time I go out there it will be for a lesson. When I rent, what are the sorts of things I should be looking for? In other words, how will I know if what I am boarding on is 'nice'?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

get strap on bindings are key and the right size boot
do not tell them ur shoe size, make them fit ur foot


----------



## Guest

I just started too and found a killer deal on ebay for board, boots, and binidings for 285 to my door.

Lamar Intrigue 157
Lamar MX-25 bindings
and LTD boots

for a total noob I feel it's a cheap investment to get started, and better/cheaper than rental boards.


----------



## Guest

Jalil said:


> I just started too and found a killer deal on ebay for board, boots, and binidings for 285 to my door.
> 
> Lamar Intrigue 157
> Lamar MX-25 bindings
> and LTD boots
> 
> for a total noob I feel it's a cheap investment to get started, and better/cheaper than rental boards.


seems like a good set-up to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

if you do get into it and want to buy a real setup i would say go to an online snowboard outlet like the-house.com im an intermediate rider and i got an M3 talon cap for 199 and a pair of cheap bindings for 79 bindings shouldn't be that big of an investment - all they do is hold your feet down but still make sure they have quality straps and that they fit well


----------



## Flick Montana

600 to 800 isn't a beginner setup. My Rome Anthem cost 250 (last season model) my Arsenal bindings cost me 120 and my Danny Kass IV boots cost 160. None of my stuff is TOP of the line, but it's all in good shape and no more than 1 season old. All together my setup was just over 500. A beginner setup shouldn't cost you more than 300 or 400 for everything.

If you're going for intermediate, you'll be spending more in your price range. Still, for 800 bucks you could get some nice gear.

As for what exactly to buy; just do some research and figure out what it is you're looking for. Number 1 rule of snowboard equipment buying, at least in my book, DO NOT let anyone else tell you what to buy. It's your call.


----------



## Guest

dhoro, 

thats a tough thing to define, because i am sure between all the guys in here, we are looking for slightly different things from our equipment. understand the mechanics of your snowboard (sidecut, length, base construction, etc...) and equipment (comfort of boot, response from edge to edge, high back, etc...)and then you can compare the differences in the goods you demo/rent. that would be the best approach especially if you would be lookin to drop 800 bones on a setup...make it one that you wont want to turn around and replace.


----------



## EverBorN

My setup is about $680 for board/boots/bindings but then again I used to snowboard as a kid, stopped for a while then restarted up last year. I know i'm going to have my stuff for a long time so I made it good but as far as JUST starting ya everyone is right you shouldn't be spending $600+ you may find out you hate what you just bought. Also some of the more advanced boards have super sharp sidecuts and will punish you badly if you don't know what your doing! You can buy a nice board from 2006/2007 (last years models) in the $200 range & bindings from about $80-120, Boots for $100 or less. That stuff will also be nice stuff that will stick with ya.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Trust me, rent. I do a lot of buying and selling of snowboarders, and there are waaaay too many people who take a loss on equipment because they thought they would try it it and it turns out they don't care for boarding. If you insist on buying, focus on boots. Get your feet fit well. I might even suggest finding a decent pair of used boots in good condition (might not be possible) and resetting the liner through heating. Won't be new, but it might be economical. Nothing worse than blowing a couple hundred dollars on boots that fit in the store and give you pain on the mountain. Trust me, that happened to me twice before I found out which brands fit my foot the best.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ No don't buy used boots there's a reason they're called used, they're broken in for someone elses foot, the stiffness is more than likely gone. Seriously kim if you don't know what you're talking about don't recommend something thats wrong. You are seriously what makes my job of boot fitting suck, I get people that come in having used only used boots and they are oblivious to how a boot should fit.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ No don't buy used boots there's a reason they're called used, they're broken in for someone elses foot, the stiffness is more than likely gone. Seriously kim if you don't know what you're talking about don't recommend something thats wrong. You are seriously what makes my job of boot fitting suck, I get people that come in having used only used boots and they are oblivious to how a boot should fit.


I have ridden used boots before. Made my life quite a bit easier finding what fit my foot. And obviously I am not talking about something thrashed to hell or 5 or 6 years old, I'm talking about reasonably new equipment that's been lightly used. I picked up a pair of used 07 Sabbaths in reasonably good condition, used them a few times, and found that I definitely had a Burton foot. I picked up some Rulers towards the end of the season, and later on when I came into some more cash I upgraded to a pair of new Ions. Long term, I think it's a terrible solution, but when you're new and have no idea what will fit your foot, I think it's a decent option. Obviously the best solution is to try on as many boots as humanly possible on the mountain, but that's not a feasible option for anyone. I think it's better to risk a poor fit with used equipment then to throw down a bunch of money on something new only be fucked over when you realize it fits like shit and you can't return it. This is provided of course that you can get decent equipment in good shape at a reasonably good deal. If he can't, then he obviously shouldn't bother.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

There's a reason every company has a varying price range. Any good shop will have at least 10 plus models in every price range to slam your foot in.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

BurtonAvenger said:


> There's a reason every company has a varying price range. Any good shop will have at least 10 plus models in every price range to slam your foot in.


Having ridden brand new Motos a few years back and having ridden used Sabbaths, I'd go with the Sabbaths any day of the week. Paid roughly the same price for them... in fact I think I got the Sabbaths a lil bit cheaper.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

There's a reason they were cheaper, they were used. Sorry but I tell all the tards that come in my shop that want to buy our rental boots. Why would you want a boot thats broken in for someone elses foot, just doesn't make sense when its the most important piece of equipment.


----------



## Guest

I went with a 2008 Burton twin, 2008 Burton Freestyle boots, and 2008 Flow M9 bindings. $400 board, $100 boots, $135 bindings.

I did find a 2007 Burton twin online after I bought mine for $290 so I could have saved even more that way. Just look around....you can find great deals out there. Most shops will give you 15-20% off when you purchase more than 1 item and some will give you a free board bag with a board purchase as well.


----------



## Guest

I just went through getting a beginner setup so I would be happy to share whatever insight I have. The #1 thing i learned is that it is very important to get stuff that fits properly. I am a big guy so i had a tough time finding proper gear. I snowboarded for the first time last year and had some bad experiences with stuff that was just too small (4 inch toe drag?!?!?). I went to a lot of board shops, tried on whatever they had in my size (which was limited) and tried to find things that worked for me. I felt bad for not buying stuff from the shops i tried stuff on at, but honestly, they really would only have a couple things to fit my size (6'2", 240 lbs, size 13 shoes) and i didnt want to rush into buying somethign i didnt like. Most shops are super cool about making sure you find what you want. #2 things i learned is that you can find treamendous deals on stuff online. If you are patient, ebay is gold. I got a setup that based on my research is really good for a beginner set at az amazing price...GNU CHB (wide baby to fit my feet), Flow Flite 3 bindings, and 32 lashed boots. The whole thing cost me less than $400!!! I really wanted to upgrade the board to a Baron ES but for the price i paid for GNU, I wasnt going to complain. Best of all, everything fits great, I love the colors and I super stoked to get on the mountains this weekend to try out boarding on gear that fits!!

All in all, I agree with everyone else that for $800, you'll get some great stuff but you should definitely go out and hit the powder and try out different boards. Find something you like and you'll be good to go. Good luck.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

another option is since you ski, just use your ski boots with some hardboot bindings and alpine board and lay some eurocarves.


----------



## Guest

would a k2 www 08 board, burton 08 mission bindings, and burton 08 ruler boots be a good setup?


----------

